# Tout s'arrête brutalement sur mon Ibook



## Jacques L (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de passer une nouvelle fois un bon bout de temps avec le fonction recherche de Macgé, et si je n'ai pas trouvé un topic correspondant exactement à ce qui m'arrive, je peux essayer de vous exposer ce qui m'arrive depuis 6 mois en essayant de ne rien oublier.

En tout premier lieu, l'ordi s'arrête brutalement et complètement, c-à-d écran noir, plus de ventilateur ni de DD. Bouton de démarrage inopérant, seule solution, débrancher du secteur, enlever la batterie, attendre 20s remettre tout en place, là ça veut bien repartir, le ventilo s'active fortement pendant 30s puis démarrage normal >il faut recharger la clé WEP du wifi et aller dans date et heure pour les rétablir.

J'ai lu les différentes solutions proposées, et je les ai je crois toute essayée je crois : réinitialiser CPU, zapper la PRAM, avec évidemment les réparations d'autorisation + optimisations Onyx. Cette panne peut intervenir aussi bien 1 fois par mois que 4 fois dans la journée. En dernier lieu, j'ai réinstallé le système, rien n'y fait, ça continue.

Dernier avatar, *et là j'y comprend encore moins* je peux provoquer la panne en débranchant l'alimentation du secteur. Je précise, pas la prise qui relie le mac à l'alimentation, car là je passe sur batterie sans problème, NON, c'est quand je débranche l'alim du secteur. Vous y croyez vous? moi pas :mouais:

Alors si l'un de vous a une bonne idée pour me sortir d'un problème déjà mainte fois débattu, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

Et ta batterie est dans quel état d'usage ?


----------



## Jacques L (2 Octobre 2009)

Informations de la batterie : charge 81% durée 1h58

  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :    2761
  En cours de chargement :    Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    3401
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :    110
  Conditions :    Bonne
  Batterie installée :    Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :    0
  Tension (mV) :    16211

Voila les indications recueillies, par compte je ne vois pas comment se fier au comptage de cycle car le DD a été effacé et léopard réinstallé sans récupération de données quand j'ai je l'ai donné à ma femme 

Ce qui est sûr c'est que cet ordi a déjà quelques années derrière lui et la batterie est d'origine, mais elle permet toujours d'utiliser ce Mac sans le secteur au moins 1h30 selon l'usage.

ça aide ?


----------



## Jacques L (3 Octobre 2009)

En fait je n'étais pas totalement rechargé actuellement la batterie affiche 100% et 02h14 d'autonomie :rose:


----------



## Jacques L (28 Avril 2010)

C'étaient des contacts dessoudés sur le connecteur secteur interne, évidemment il a fallu tout démonter


----------

